# Opinions On A Dankung Cougar?



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi everybody, I'm a newbie from Florida and would like to ask how you guys feel about a Dankung Cougar? I have heard that it fits most hand sizes and is one of the most popular Dankung models. I already own a Dankung Agile Toucan but I find it somewhat uncomfortable and I was hoping that the Cougar might fit my hand a little better. Any opinions or suggestions would be great!


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

Check out the Flipkung made and sold by flippinout
I have a 'Maxim' which fits the hand very nicely and the flipkung is a similar shape.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The cougar is great. Probably one of the best slingshots you can buy. I love the original cougar design.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the cougar is nice, but my fav is the black dragon, its second from left. plus the one next to it is the golden beetle. the frames on both are close to the frame size on the Jim Harris SPS, plus because they are flat they dont have any roll in the hand. the rounded ones seem to grip off centered more, so they can need adjustment just before a shot, while the SPS and the flat shooters seem like they know where to sit.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I would DEFINATELY recommend it, it looks great and is very versatile for modifications and different grips!


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Alright, I guess I'll purchase the Cougar now. The Black Dragon (I think it's actually called the Scorpion) will be the next one I'm getting. Thanks.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

lolololololollo i hate when i do that! i stand corrected! lololoolololol


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Most chinese stainless slingshots seem to benefit from a built up handle....Wood could be cut , epoxied, and shaped to form a contoured grip...Fimo oven bake clay can be formed into a perfect shape to fit your grip....Or you might simply wrap rubber tubing or strips of inner tube over a padded foam grip...There are a variety of practical ways to make chinese stainless steel slingshots comfortable in your hand...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

AZ shooter said:


> Most chinese stainless slingshots seem to benefit from a built up handle....Wood could be cut , epoxied, and shaped to form a contoured grip...Fimo oven bake clay can be formed into a perfect shape to fit your grip....Or you might simply wrap rubber tubing or strips of inner tube over a padded foam grip...There are a variety of practical ways to make chinese stainless steel slingshots comfortable in your hand...


That:s so true here is what I did to one of mine http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16341-adding-a-wooden-handle-to-my-dankung/


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

as you can see in my photo i did the same, build a frame around my Bithor, it did make it more like an traditional american frame, but i sold that one, for me the beauty of the chinese style is that they are smaller, thinner, more pocketable.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> The cougar is great. Probably one of the best slingshots you can buy. I love the original cougar design.


I'm glad you said that -I'm expecting mine to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

DracoUltima said:


> Alright, I guess I'll purchase the Cougar now. The Black Dragon (I think it's actually called the Scorpion) will be the next one I'm getting. Thanks.


Welcome to the forum, fellow Floridian. I'm expecting my Cougar tomorrow.

She's only 18 years older than me.

:screwy: :screwy: :screwy: :screwy:


----------

